# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Canon 400D

## Silverio Torres

Boas.
Acabei de comprar uma máquina fotográfica Canon 400D, agora quero comprar uma objectiva macro o que me aconselham tendo em conta a qualidade preço.
Fiquem Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Canon  Ojectiva Macro 100 F/2.8 USM

Indiscutivelmente  :yb677:

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá Silvério.

Como o Julio já disse, a 100 da Canon é brutal, eu só não a comprei ainda porque não há guita para tudo  :yb624:  , contento-me com a minha 18-55 de origem que é bem boa e já faz umas coisas engraçadas, como estas:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Obrigado Julio e Vasco, parece-me bem embora o preço seja um pouco alto fiz uma pesqisa e isso é brinquedo para próximo dos 500,vamos ver também preciso de aprender a trabalhar com a máquina.
Fiquem Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Eduardo Futre

tamron 90... grande lente macro tambem

----------

